

Ask HN: Online backup without forgot password functionality? - wesley

Does anyone know of an online backup service that does not have the typical "forgot password" functionality? (i.e. sending a new password to your email address)<p>I'd hate to see my files stolen if someone can hack into my email address. Email really is the weak link in our online security.<p>Instead, it should use some other methods of verification, be it cc verification, telephone verification, etc etc.<p>I guess you can call me a little paranoid :)
======
gaius
But if the backupsets themselves are encrypted?

One of the neat features of RMAN in Oracle 11g is it can stream AES256
encrypted backups directly into Amazon S3 as easily as it can do tape. Online-
backup is a prime-time technology now.

